# Dankung Shipping Times?



## Badling (Jan 1, 2022)

Wanted to see if anyone could share how long it took for a Dankung product to land at their doorstep. I ordered a slingshot from them January 1st using express shipping because I've had to wait half a year for products from China before and I'm feeling antsy. Anyone else able to share experiences with their shipping? Thanks.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Give or take 10-14 days. Keep shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome 🤗 well don’t hold your breath they say two weeks but to Ontario was 45 days last time to me last summer


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I placed an order on DEC22. shipped on DEC25..... hopefully it arrives soon.


----------

